# كيف تفهم المرأة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ramyghobrial (22 مارس 2006)

:36_3_18: كيف تفهم المرأة :36_3_18: 



إذا خفضت المرأة صوتها فهي تريد منك شيئا , وإذا رفعت صوتها فهي لم تأخذ هذا الشيء . 



المرأة تمر بست مراحل من عمرها : طفلة .. وطفلة صغيرة ..وآنسة ..وسيدة شابة .. وسيدة شابة .. وسيدة شابة. 



المرأة قيثارة جميلة الأوتار .. ولكن أين ذلك الفنان الملهم الذي يسمعنا الألحان العذبة. 



الرجل الذي لا يكذب على المرأة لا يقيم وزنا لمشاعرها . 



كثيرون من الرجال إذا احبوا شيئا في وجه المرأة أخطئوا فتزوجوا المرأة كلها .. 



يلزم الرجل عشر سنوات لترويض المرأة في حين تستطيع المرأة أن تروض الرجل بابتسامة. 



إذا أردت أن تجنن امرأة فاجعلها تعيش يوما كاملا بلا مرآة. 



المرأة كالنحلة تهبك العسل ولكنها تلسعك . 



مراحل عمر قلب المرأة هي : حب ..حب ..حب ..وحنان . 



عندما تسمع المرأة عبارات الغزل تغمض عينها لكي تستمتع بمعناها ....فإذا سمعت بعض النصائح أغمضت عينها لتنام . 



أروع ما في الرجل أن يراعي في المرأة كبرياءها مهما تواضعت بين ذراعيه . 



الفتاة تحب في الرابعة عشرة من عمرها لتتسلى ...وفي الثامنة عشرة لتتزوج .. وفي الثلاثين لتتأكد من احتفاظها بجاذبيتها ... وعندما تصل الأربعين تحب لتنسى الشيخوخة . 



إذا تقدم رجل لامرأة ليخطبها وكانت في العشرين من عمرها سألت في هدوء: كيف هو ؟......وإذا كانت في الثلاثين تساءلت باهتمام : من هو ؟.... أما إذا كانت في الأربعين فإنها تصرخ :أين هو ؟! 



تصغي المرأة لزوجها عندما يتحدث أثناء النوم فقط !​


----------



## †gomana† (22 مارس 2006)

المرأة كالنحلة تهبك العسل ولكنها تلسعك . 

جميلة اوى اوى فعلا كلام واقعى

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده يارامى


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 مارس 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> المرأة كالنحلة تهبك العسل ولكنها تلسعك .
> 
> جميلة اوى اوى فعلا كلام واقعى
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده يارامى


 
العفو ياجومانا اي خدمة


----------



## artamisss (22 مارس 2006)

الرجل الذي لا يكذب على المرأة لا يقيم وزنا لمشاعرها . 



 موضوع 100 100 يارامى  
بس نفسى افهم   المقوله اللى انت كاتبها دى  افهمها leasantr


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> الرجل الذي لا يكذب على المرأة لا يقيم وزنا لمشاعرها .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يعني لو صارحها ساعات بالحقيقة يبقى مش بيراعي مشاعرها وشكرا على مشاركتك ياسيادة المشرفه


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> :36_3_18: كيف تفهم المرأة :36_3_18:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*دول اكتر اتنين عجبونى حلوين بجد*:36_1_66:


----------



## artamisss (22 مارس 2006)

قشطه يارامى  ميرنا رضيت عنك


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 مارس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *دول اكتر اتنين عجبونى حلوين بجد*:36_1_66:


 
اي خدمة ياميرنا انتي تؤمريني


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> قشطه يارامى ميرنا رضيت عنك


 
ربنا يستر ياديانا الواحد لازم يبىواخد حزرة برضة


----------



## blackguitar (27 مارس 2006)

*حكم جميله اوى يا رامى *
*وسبحان الله *
*كلها حكم ههههههههههههه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 مارس 2006)

هههههههههههههه
كلام صحيح 100% على موضوعك الجميل ده


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 مارس 2006)

blackguitar قال:
			
		

> *حكم جميله اوى يا رامى *
> *وسبحان الله *
> *كلها حكم ههههههههههههه*


 
ماشي شكرا يابلاك جيتار على مشاركتك


----------



## Coptic Man (27 مارس 2006)

*موضوع جميل يا رامي احييك عليه*


----------



## moga (27 مارس 2006)

> المرأة قيثارة جميلة الأوتار .. ولكن أين ذلك الفنان الملهم الذي يسمعنا الألحان العذبة


*بس اللى يفهم بقى ويطلع الالحان*
*موضوع حلو يا رامى*


----------



## koki (27 مارس 2006)

انا بحييك على الموضوع او الاقوال الماثورة دى علشان بجد عجبتنى جدا بس للدرجاتى يعنى ربنا يباركك . كوكى


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 مارس 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *موضوع جميل يا رامي احييك عليه*


 
ربنا يخليك ويباركك يامينا


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 مارس 2006)

moga قال:
			
		

> *بس اللى يفهم بقى ويطلع الالحان*
> *موضوع حلو يا رامى*


 
طبعا مش معقولة ندي الكمنجة  لاي حد ومش اي حد بيعزف صح على الكمنجة

شكرا ليكي موجا على ردك ومشاركتك


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 مارس 2006)

koki قال:
			
		

> انا بحييك على الموضوع او الاقوال الماثورة دى علشان بجد عجبتنى جدا بس للدرجاتى يعنى ربنا يباركك . كوكى


 
ربنا يخليكي ياكوكي والحمدلله عجبتك لكن مقولتليش اكتر حاجة عجبتك اية


----------



## +Dream+ (28 مارس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> :36_3_18: كيف تفهم المرأة :36_3_18: ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*موضوع جميل يا رامى *
*لكن بجد فطست على نفسى من الضحك *


:t11: :t11: 
:t11:


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 مارس 2006)

+Dream+ قال:
			
		

> *موضوع جميل يا رامى *
> *لكن بجد فطست على نفسى من الضحك *
> 
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههه طيب اية اكتر حاجة عجبتك ولية فطستي من الضحك :36_1_21:  يالا يالا افضحي افضحي


----------



## جورج كمال (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم المرأة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل 
كل سنه وانتو ا طيبين


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2007)

*حتى تفهم المراة جيدا*

مشاركة #1  


شـاب محترف جدا



لكي تفهم المرأة 


إذا خفضت المرأة صوتها فهي تريد منك شيئا ، وإذا رفعت صوتها .... فهي لم تأخذ هذا الشيء. 

المرأة تمر بست مراحل من عمرها: طفلة وطفلة صغيرة وآنسة وسيدة شابة وسيدة شابة وسيدة شابة . 

الرجل الذي لا يكذب على المرأة لا يقيم وزنا لمشاعرها. 

كثيرون من الرجال إذا أحبوا شيئا في وجه المرأة أخطئوا فتزوجوا المرأة كلها. 

يلزم الرجل عشر سنوات لترويض المرأة في حين تستطيع المرأة أن تروض الرجل بابتسامة. 

إذا أردت أن تجنن امرأة فاجعلها تعيش يوما كاملا بلا مرآة 

المرأة كالنحلة تهبك العسل ولكنها تلسعك 

مراحل عمر قلب المرأة هي : حب ..حب .حب ..وحنان 

عندما تسمع المرأة عبارات الغزل تغمض عينها لكي تستمتع بمعناها....فإذا سمعت بعض النصائح أغمضت عينها لتنام. 

أروع ما في الرجل أن يراعي في المرأة كبرياءها مهما تواضعت بين ذراعيه 

الفتاة تحب في الرابعة عشرة من عمرها لتتسلى ... وفي الثامنة عشرة لتتزوج .. وفي الثلاثين لتتأكد من احتفاظها بجاذبيتها وعندما تصل الأربعين تحب لتنسى الشيخوخة. 

إذا تقدم رجل لامرأة ليخطبها وكانت في العشرين من عمرها سألت في هدوء: كيف هو ؟ .... وإذا كانت في الثلاثين تساءلت باهتمام : من هو ؟ .... أما إذا كانت في الأربعين فإنها تصرخ : أين هو ؟!! 

تصغي المرأة لزوجها عندما يتحدث أثناء النوم فقط !!




التوقيع  ​


----------



## ميرنا (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حتى تفهم المراة جيدا*




> تصغي المرأة لزوجها عندما يتحدث أثناء النوم فقط !!


 
*اشمعنى :dntknw: *​


----------



## candy shop (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حتى تفهم المراة جيدا*

....علشان بيتكلم وهو نايم يا ميرنا  ههههههههه...​....


----------



## أرزنا (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حتى تفهم المراة جيدا*

سلام المسيح:
كثيرون من الرجال إذا أحبوا شيئا في وجه المرأة أخطئوا فتزوجوا المرأة كلها.
(في يقطع يلي ما بحبو ويتركو لا أهلها؟)


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حتى تفهم المراة جيدا*

بصي ياكاندي الموضوع مكرر بس هادخلة مع الموضوع القديم


----------



## tina_tina (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم المرأة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تحفة*
يلزم الرجل عشر سنوات لترويض المرأة في حين تستطيع المرأة أن تروض الرجل بابتسامة:dance: 
ودى روعة
شكرا يا باشا


----------



## basboosa (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم المرأة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

كلام جميل اوى يا رامى     ان اردت ان تجنن امراة فاجعلها تعيش يوما كامى بدون مراه


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم المرأة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

حلو كلامك اوى يا رامى   
واكتر وحدة عجبتنى
المرأة قيثارة جميلة الأوتار .. ولكن أين ذلك الفنان الملهم الذي يسمعنا الألحان العذبة
كلام جامد اوى          ربنا معاك


----------



## Kiril (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم المرأة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

A man can be happy with any woman as long as he does not love her. 
مستحيل رجل يفهم امرأة او امرأة تفهم رجل


----------



## Kiril (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم المرأة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

دي من اقوال اوسكار وايلد


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تفهم المرأة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

متاكد ياكيرو ان مصدرها اوسكار وايلد


----------

